# Campgrounds Around Mt Rushmore



## kmwimmer (May 15, 2005)

Since this board is so informative, I was hoping to get some input on good campgrounds to stay at, in and around Mt. Rushmore (Rapid City, SD area).

Does anyone have suggestions for us? We are planning a trip back to MN from CO to visit family and want to stop at Mt Rushmore for a few days on the way back.

It could be an interesting camping trip with a 1 and 3 year old!

Thanks in advance for your help!!

Mike, Kari, Lindsey (3), Brett (1)
23RS


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

There was a big discussion on this, maybe you can find it searching. Discussing it again is ok, newer members, more input. Just mentioning.

John


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

THe hills are beautiful, do you need hookups? We live here but rarely camp with hookups of any sort. We like Custer state park and Pactola Lake. What do you plan to do while here, is it going to be a quick overnighter or will you get to see some local sights? There are _lots_ of campgrounds here.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

We will be staying @ the Hill City/Mt Rushmore KOA the last week of July. I have never been there, but it looks great. Pools, Waterslide, Hay rides, etc. plus its close to Mt Rushmore. Full Hkps were about $44/night with/2 kids.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

There is a 3,000+ acre wildfire raging in the BLACK HILLS right now.

If you are staying there soon, better check out where your camping area is.

You can check updates here:
Wildfire


----------



## kmwimmer (May 15, 2005)

Thanks for the update on the wildfires - living in Colorado, I know that's an all too common occurrence.

We are planning on staying for two nights, doing mostly family stuff - viewing Mt. Rushmore, checking out the Old MacDonald farm, etc.

Hook ups would be nice as well as amentities for the kiddos to burn off some energy.

Thank you!
Kari


----------



## Parker Outbacker (Dec 17, 2004)

Kari-

There is a campsite resort you can stay at pretty cheap...can't hink of the name, but I know a couple folks out there have memberships, maybe they will chime in.

I'll see if I can find the pamphlet. If you are willing to sit thru a 1.5 hour talk on campground memberships a 4 night stay will cost about $21 Total!! My neighbor just gat back from their.

Sounds like it was pretty nice, but high pressure sales. If you can say 'No' it's good deal.

Rushmore Shadows Resort is the name. Here is the thread: Rushmore Shadows Resort


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

We spent a week at the Hill City/Mt. Rushmore KOA (also call Palmer's Gulch KOA) the end of June, as well as a few days last year. It is very nice, with lots to do at the campground itself. They have pancake breakfast everymorning, paddle boat rentals, fishing pond, water slide, two pools, horesback riding, minature golf, and bike rentals. It is only a few minutes away from Mt. Rushmore, Hill City, and Keystone. There is a KOA closer to Rapid City, but I don't think there is as much there. I thought that the facilities were fairly clean and the sites were nice. We love staying there. Hope that helps.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

For modern accomodations we recommend Theodore Roosevelt's mustache but nothing quite compares with the traditional accomodations found close to Washington's nose.

What?

Oh, you want accomodations AROUND Mount Rushmore, not on Mount Rushmore...

Never mind...

Reverie


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

No hookups, but you will love Custer State Park. DO NOT MISS THE OPPORTUNITY TO STAY THERE. I recommend the game lodge campground with a spot by the creek, but any of the campgrounds there are nice. No hookups, but an amazing place. You can last two days with no hookups easy.


----------



## rdowns (Oct 20, 2004)

So far the fire is some distance from campgrounds that have been discussed. If you were coming west on I-90 between Rapid City and Sturgis the fire would be about 1/2 way on the south side of the interstate. Pray for rain.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

We will be staying at Heartland in Hermosa the week of August 15th. It looks like a nice place and is located just outside Custers Park Northeast corner. 15-20 min. from Rapid City. I chose this place because it is central to all our planned activities. Easy to go east to the Badlands, west to Rushmore, North to Rapid City, and south to Hot Springs. Rates are $20 up to 40ft, $26 up to 60 and $32 over that length. All with full hookups, Pool, Cable etc. We'll know more after we get back. Trailer Life rates it 8.0 / 9.5 / 7.5 and it is a Good Sam Park.

Heartland Rv Park


----------

